# Rescue rabbits for August



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

We are featuring three rescues for August. On our Featured Rescues Page is Little Paws Rescue which covers Leeds and the surrounding area. The owner, Laura, is willing to travel (within reason) to find just the right home for the rabbits in her care. Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund

We also want to show you Marley and Friends rescue which is at Saltburn in Cleveland and Agatha's Annex which has just moved house to Leighton Buzzard

Marley and Friends has been operating in an unofficial capacity since January 2012. The small set-up is managed from the family home by Sophia, who is a full time student. The rescue is completely self-funded, with the exception of a £50 grant from the RWAF Rescue Fund, and a donation from a private individual.

Lauren adopted Maggie Magpie from Sophia in February, about her she says "Sophia has taken in neglected, abused and abandoned rabbits, got them the veterinary attention they needed, cared for them and gave them one to one attention to help them over come their behavioural problems as a result of their past experiences. She educates people on rabbit welfare when she can and has set up a Facebook group dedicated to promoting the welfare of all small animals. Having adopted a bunny from her I can honestly say that what she does is truly inspiring"

Our current resident is Hughie, a 9 month old English bun. On arrival he was extremely nervous and would flinch if anyone approached him. We believe he was mishandled and possibly picked up by his ears. He's starting to enjoy head rubs and showing signs of being an inquisitive young bun. Hughie needs a patient home where he can continue to gain trust in people.










All rabbits are treated for fleas and worms and are vaccinated and neutered. For any further information, Sophia can be contacted via her email: [email protected]

Agatha's Annex has undergone a major move recently but is once again ready to adopt out rabbits to good homes.

After a quiet 2 months due to relocating from Harpenden to Heath and Reach near Leighton Buzzard, Agathas Annex is up and running but with just 15 cages instead of the 34 that were occupied during last year.

8 baby guinea pigs are arriving next week too from a situation where a rogue male lived very happily with 10 females making them all pregnant! Thankfully the 15 year old owner had the good sense to ask for help before the situation got out of hand. I did tell him he was responsible asking for help as soon as he realised he had a problem, as of course some adults dont until they have 50 + to care for.

The rabbits we have taken in recently are a family of Mum, Dad and 5 babies, 4 sisters 12 weeks old, and one brother just 8 weeks old, in with Mum for now. They are small rabbits and Mum and Dad have a lot of white but the main body colouring is Agouti. As you can see from the photos, they must have some Dutch in them as the 4 sisters are very multi coloured with Dutch markings.

Jester is also arriving soon. He's 2 years old, and is neutered and vaccinated.










All details are on Rabbit Rehome Agatha's Annex, Ruth Oddie, Bedfordshire - Rabbit Rehome and Ruth, who runs the rescue, can be contacted there or on [email protected]


----------

